# Is there space saver breaker for Stab-lok?



## Rongshu (Jul 18, 2017)

Compare to Siemens and square D, Stab-lok breaker is small. Someone knows there is space save type breaker for that? Thanks


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yikes! You want to ADD a circuit to one of these horrible panels?! Time for a whole new panel, bud


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nobody is going to help you with that panel.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

The federal pioneers up here, didn't have the same problems the federal pacific did in the US.

They don't make 'space savers' for them :no:

If your panel is full, put in a pony panel.

Oh, and welcome to the forum wrongshoe :jester:


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

If your posting here you certainly should know better. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Federal-...acement-Circuit-Breaker-VPKUBIF020N/100029382
1 in 3 wont trip


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

WPNortheast said:


> If your posting here you certainly should know better.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Federal-...acement-Circuit-Breaker-VPKUBIF020N/100029382
> 1 in 3 wont trip


I love this lone review:

"I find the product is so innovative, slick, stylish and most of all it is very dependable. My house had this kind of switch since I bought it and I also learned that the previous owner did not replace this also. Meaning the previous owner live there for 8 years and I'm also approaching to my 7th year living in that house and in short maybe it has been installed there for minimum of 20 years. I now installed an extension which is also using this type of switch and I never experience any problem at all. The best thing about it is, it is very easy and safe to install. Its really worth having this kind of product. I love it. I would like to even thank the company for making this kind of product and surely I will recommend this to some friends especially those who have the same work as I am."


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Guess im not the only one who gets a chuckle out of the lunatics who leave reviews..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WPNortheast said:


> Guess im not the only one who gets a chuckle out of the lunatics who leave reviews..


Some folks may just do such a thing to be funny from time to time...:whistling2:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

emtnut said:


> The federal pioneers up here, didn't have the same problems the federal pacific did in the US.
> 
> They don't make 'space savers' for them :no:
> 
> ...


Actually the only official recall on these breakers was the Federal Pioneer ones in Canada. 

They do make narrow ones (NC) that would save space. 

All that being said, best to replace the panel anyways.


----------



## silver50032000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Rongshu said:


> Compare to Siemens and square D, Stab-lok breaker is small. Someone knows there is space save type breaker for that? Thanks


Yes,you will find it in the dump.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Rongshu said:


> Compare to Siemens and square D, Stab-lok breaker is small. Someone knows there is space save type breaker for that? Thanks


All of those mentioned are the same size for single pole breakers, 3/4" wide. Stab-Lok had a half-size breaker as the others do. But as mentioned, most people here will not touch an old FPE panel unless to replace it.

But also as mentioned, Federal PIONEER in Canada was always separate and remained so after Federal PACIFIC here in the States went TU. Federal Pioneer is now part of Schneider, the same as Square D. You may be able to find half space breakers from them, but they too have been phasing out the Stab-Lok products up there. Just too much bad press, deserved or not.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Zog said:


> Actually the only official recall on these breakers was the Federal Pioneer ones in Canada.
> 
> They do make narrow ones (NC) that would save space.
> 
> All that being said, best to replace the panel anyways.


They had a recall on the 15A breakers manufactured for almost a year.

Square D recently had a recall too ... should I change out all those panels too ? :jester:

Not the same panel up here.
Lots of them around from the 80s and 90s with no issues.

Any panel older than 50 or 60 yrs I'd recommend replacement anyways ... any brand.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

"Is there space saver breaker for Stab-lok?"

Much like, anyone have a ticket for the Titanic?


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Dumpster that Sh*t and install a new safe panel. You don't want the liability of being the last guy documented to be working in that panel. When (not if) it catches fire, guess who their coming after


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> Dumpster that Sh*t and install a new safe panel. You don't want the liability of being the last guy documented to be working in that panel. When (not if) it catches fire, guess who their coming after


You know, I all my years I have never seen one that actually burnt up. Mostly bad mains. When you tell them to look up FP on the web you will sell that panel change. 

I have seen a lot of the al buss Siemens and a ton of QO. I have easily seen more QO's burnt up but they are the majority.


----------

